# Please give me a definitive answer: Does a cake not rise due to loud noises??



## mkanet

I'm not sure if this is an old wife's tale or not... but do loud noises (such as kids screaming) prevent a cake from rising when it's baking?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jessiquina

there are lots of loud noises in a professional kitchen... cakes seem to be rising..... HOWEVER..... when im baking a cake at home, i tell everyone to be quite so my cake doesnt fall!!! :lol: its nice to get some quiet time!!!


----------



## catheyj

I didnt think it was the noise so much as the vibrations from the loud noise.


----------



## mezzaluna

I hadn't heard about noise, but I was always cautioned by my mom not to slam the door to the house, the oven door or cupboard doors.

I'll bet some physics student somewhere has done this experiment!


----------



## qahtan

Many years ago when I lived in London in UK, I remember as a small child my mum always used to say "don't slam the door".if she had baking in the oven. she had a coal burning kitchen range.
I still say it and I have a 30 inch Kitchenaide converction oven. 
It took me many years to finally find out why mums said that, It comes from way back when cooking /baking was done by wood/coal burning stoves, and the slamming caused the vibration that in turn made the hot coals to move giving a difference in the temperature of the oven. I cringe when some one almost slams the door. I suppose it is some thing I shall always do. 

qahtan


----------



## marye

Too funny! I was just such a physics student! As a college student studying physics, I tried to make a cake fall while in the oven baking by jumping up and down repeatedly on the floor near the oven. I never got it to happen. But, I suppose it may depend on the type of cake. 

So, as a physicist, I still don't the answer! But, then again, I never studied 'cakes' in graduate school!

-Mary


----------



## nowiamone

I will not help you dispel this saying which has been well used by exasperated mothers for generations. As a mother of two rambunctious boys close in age, I used it often myself...........and from that perspective.... who cares if the cake won't fall?


----------



## jenyfari

I always thought that it was due to vibrations or to the change in temperature when you remove it from the oven.


----------



## erik

I would think it would have more to do with the type of cake too. I have no trouble seeing someone making a sponge cake like genoise falling by jumping near the oven!


----------



## nowiamone

_09-21-2007 06:05 PM 
nowIamone 
I will not help you dispel this saying which has been well used by exasperated mothers for generations. As a mother of two rambunctious boys close in age, I used it often myself...........and from that perspective.... who cares if the cake won't fall? _

Well, I sit here humbled by my own sarcasm. 
But since posting to this thread I have had a the benefit of a little research.

My cake was in the oven, about halfway done. My husband, who has advanced PD and uses a walker was slowly creeping threw the kitchen when he fell backwards right in front of the oven. These are very heavy resounding falls, as with the PD, a person has no ability to grab at anything to break the fall, they just go backwards.

After I got him back on his feet and opened the oven there was a huge crater in my cake. It was done in the center, but just collapased.


----------

